# Miley Cyrus ist eifersüchtig auf Selena Gomez



## beachkini (30 Apr. 2012)

​
Die Disney-Serie Hannah Montana veränderte Miley Cyrus' (19) Leben schlagartig. Die Schauspielerin wurde zum weltweit gefeierten Star, ihre Serie mega erfolgreich. Doch seit sich das Starlet nach dem Ende der Show von seinem Teenie-Image verabschiedet hat und als junge Frau wahrgenommen werden wollte, ist es – bis auf vereinzelte Film-Jobs – eher ruhiger um die 19-Jährige geworden. Kurzum: Ihre Konkurrentinnen ziehen momentan karrieretechnisch gesehen mit rasender Geschwindigkeit an ihr vorbei. *Miley soll deswegen sogar schon eifersüchtig auf ihre Konkurrenz, insbesondere Selena Gomez (19), Vanessa Hudgens (23) und Demi Lovato (19), sein*.

Vor allem Justin Biebers (18) Freundin Selena und High School Musical-Darstellerin Vanessa ergattern sich derzeit eine Filmrolle nach der anderen und sind, so erklärt es ein Insider auf hollywoodlife.com, Miley ein Dorn im Auge. „*Miley mag es nicht, dass Kolleginnen wie Vanessa Hudgens, Demi Lovato und Selena Gomez Rollen und Möglichkeiten bekommen, die sie, ihrer Meinung nach, hätte selbst kriegen sollen.“ Vor allem zwei durch die Lappen gegangene Filme bereiten dem Allroundtalent Kummer. „Miley ist frustriert, dass sie keine Rolle in den Filmen 'Journey 2' und 'Spring Breakers' bekommen hat*“, so die Quelle weiter.

Außerdem sei sie niedergeschlagen, da sie immer berühmter und erfolgreicher als alle anderen war und es nicht ertragen könne, nun nur noch die zweite Geige zu spielen. „*Das in Kombination mit der Tatsache, dass 'LOL' schwache Resonanz bekam und ihre Karriere in gewisser Weise stillsteht*“, treibe sie zur Eifersucht. Experten waren sich bereits einig, dass Mileys letzter Unten-Ohne-Skandal ein Hilferuf gewesen sei, wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Ist sie aber wirklich so verzweifelt, dass sie solche Nackt-Aktionen und Neid-Gedanken nötig hat? Wir hoffen nicht. (promiflash.de)


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2012)

die sind beide rattenscharf


----------



## Q (2 Mai 2012)

> Ist sie aber wirklich so verzweifelt, dass sie solche Nackt-Aktionen und Neid-Gedanken nötig hat? Wir hoffen nicht.



Wir hoffen doch  aus rein unterhaltungstechnischen Gründen... 

Sie soll sich nur mal das Haustier von Selena angucken, dann braucht sie nicht mehr eifersüchtig zu sein


----------



## Blinkibill (3 Mai 2012)

Naja, Big Brother gibts auch noch.
Nein im ernst,ich denke Sie hat die Endscheidung aus der Serie auszusteigen zu früh getroffen und ist ein besseres belehrt worden.


----------



## comatron (3 Mai 2012)

Den Effekt kennt jeder Ballonfahrer. Wenn das Ding erst mal in der Luft ist, brauchts ständig Nachschub an warmer Luft. Und der Wind muss auch noch bisschen in die richtige Richtung schieben. Mit Bordmitteln ist eine Fortbewegung nicht möglich.


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Mai 2012)

wenn das ein unten-ohne Wettbewerb wird, wäre das doch sehr interessant  

:thx: für die Info


----------

